# 5 day blastocysts transferred; Some AF pain; When earliest can HPT detect hcg?



## sholay (Jun 12, 2011)

Dear All

Had the 2nd cycle completed last Saturday (21st Jan). As in my first cycle, 3 grade A (5 day) embryos transferred and the long & anxious 2ww has started.

I have been having minor AF like pain (though I am not sure if it is exactly AF pain or something else). My RE was totally shocked that my first cycle was unsuccessful (embryos did not implant) despite such good blastocysts that were put in last time. This time, he has been very hopeful again but we are a bit anxious esp after last time.

My question is, when should I try HPT (Clearblue) before the beta blood test to get some idea about this cycle? I tried one test last evening (4.5 days after transfer) but it came negative 

Also, the first 2 days, I had some strange symptoms such as strain around lower abdomen and uneasiness while sleeping but that seems to have gone away. I am totally confused about what is happening and also very anxious.

As always, your advice can help.

Thanks,


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This is a really difficult one, as some women have tested really early with blasts and got BFP's and then some have got BFN's and it has caused them a lot of stress, as they have tested to early.  If you do test early then just treat any result cautiously until OTD.

My sister had a blast put back and she was told by her clinic to test no earlier then 9 days past transfer.

Good luck 

Stacey
x


----------



## mia83 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi there i had  blast to and i did  test  7dp and  got  faint line but  with the first  response  clearblue  came negative  so  if u want to test early  its ur choice  but i will suggest u  use first response  they are more sensitive than clear blue good luck  with your  tx  xxx


----------



## sholay (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Your replies are encouraging. I am staying positive and keeping my fingers and hands crossed


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hope this helps,

good luck  

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Honey


I had 2 x 6day blasts on my last cycle.  I was told by clinic to test earliest 9dpt even with blasts, but I felt distinctly different on that cycle and I tested at 7dpt and I got a very strong positive using a Boots own test.  However, mine was twins which explains this, I would still recommend you wait till at least 9dpt before using a pee test honey!


good luck


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey ladies. I'm on my 2ww post my 1st blastocyst ET on 25.1.12. I was told by my clinic to test on 5.2.12 but have to admit I'm a bit tempted to test early. Is this the done thing?
I'm new to all this (1st cycle of ivf) so would appreciate your advice. 
XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Chicking   


Congrats on making it to the 2ww of insanity   


Testing early is a personal choice honey but I personally would not recommend it!!   


So many people test early and get negative results, which in turn makes them feel negative!  It's important to stay positive on a 2ww and an early test negative can very quickly turn into a positive on OTD!!!!


So, my advice would be for you to wait till OTD before testing, but then again, who could blame you for sneaking in an early one    Totally up to you.


Good luck


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey miss T C. I'm going to try and make it to OTD (only 6 more sleeps!!) I guess I don't want to upset myself too much if I do get a BFN early. I promised DH I'd test with him OTD so I guess I wouldn't be able to hide My feelings (good or bad). Thanks for the advice.   

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------

